# Recommend me a Diet......or Pill??



## ashton1 (May 7, 2013)

Need some advice on a good/quick diet. 12 months ago I tore the cruciate ligament in my knee, after a bit of surgery and 6 months on crutches I"m finally allowed to start stepping up the exercise (I'm in the RAF and under a specific re-hab programme). My problem is I always played a lot of football and have never been a gym person so finding it hard to motivate myself (can only do the run-walk programme at the min anyway) but during the 12 months I've gone from 85Kg to 105Kg, I'm 39 years old so I know its going to be a killer to loose. Im 6ft 3in so I'm not massive (tho I feel as big as a house) but would like to loose some quick pounds to kick start me, plus the extra weight isn't doing my knee any good. I know loosing it quick isn't great for keeping it off but once I can play football again I'm confident I can keep it at bay. I've looked into 'diet pills' on the net but being in the RAF I have to be so careful what I put in my body.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Diet pills are no magic "pill" so to speak, they do work to a point and have their use, usually with a healthy diet and an exercise plan, sadly not something I can help with. I can say this running, cycling, swimming will help, start off slowly and build your stamina up. You can try http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/ although a body building there are recipes, you can ask advice from many knowledgeable people. and of course here there will be those who have gone through this and will be able to give you hints and tips.
One tip is, if you see recipe or a plan, you will need to adjust to it to suit your needs.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Wouldn't touch a pill as it can actually have the opposite effect to what you desire.
I've had a similar experience twice through injury mate and I'm 40.
There's a book called 'feed the muscle, burn the fat'. It's about £6 on kindle iirc and it's a bible for looking after lean body mass.
If you crash diet you will lose weight but you may lose the wrong type of weight and change body composition in a negative sense, reducing your metabolic rate and making it more likely to put the wrong weight on in future.
Increasing resistance training could really help if the injury has pushed you back in terms of CV.
I can't recommend the book highly enough.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Btw, whatever you do, don't be tempted to skip bits of the walk to run programme. I did following injury and I had problems for years afterwards. Listen to the physios!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Get signed up to myfitnesspal.com. Free apps for iOS or android devices etc.

Loosing weight is a matter of energy consumed (food/ drink) vs energy out (exercise and daily functioning). 

You will need to find out a few things which my fitness pal will help you do to find out how much food intake you need on a daily basis if you didn't do anything above what you'd normally do. Then you log all your food and drink for the day and it tells you how many calories you can have to loose the desired weight. 

It might seem laborious at first but there are quick ways to do things and save your favourite meals etc. invest in some good kitchen scales as you'll be suprised how much you can under estimate or over estimate food weights etc.

Myself - I've lost 6 some by monitoring food etc. as you get into it you'll start to realise what types of foods are better for you and allow you to eat more of. It's still about calories in vs calories out. But if you eat 100calories of good nutritious food you'll feel fuller as your body has got what it needs but if you eat a 100 calories of crap then you'll still feel hungry as your body hasn't got what it needs. 

So think smart, think clean. There is no quick fix. Get moving and most importantly eat right! I also find water helps in so many ways although some would argue here. Helps flush out the crap in your body enabling your body to work more efficiently. Also makes you feel fuller.


----------



## Just-That-EK (Aug 22, 2010)

Dnp 



Joking don't try that it's not for the faint hearted although you'll loose a stone or two easily


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Lol, I read a heck of a lot up on that. Once I decided whether it would be safe for me or not I then realised I had no way of getting it lol. 

I'd never recomend somebody took something like that without been fully aware of what could happen... Funnily I decided I would try it but as above- realised I would put know where to get it.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Cut out the junk food and knock the alcohol on the head,helps heaps.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Just-That-EK said:


> Dnp
> 
> Joking don't try that it's not for the faint hearted although you'll loose a stone or two easily


Yeah that S**T is deadly...literally.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I found the Slimming World Diet something easy to use and stick to as the free foods where foods I like anyway. I went from 16st to 11st 4lb in a year with NO exorcise. When I got to my lowest weight I stopped and eventually it started to creep back on. when reached 13st. I started cycling which I have been at for 18 months now. I have been able to maintain a 12st - 12.5 weight for the past 12 months via cycling and still eating what I want (treat wise) I dont go mad but I dont fret when I eat a lump of cake...

Myfitnesspal was a godsend..Great app. So easy to use and track your calories


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Just-That-EK said:


> Dnp
> 
> Joking don't try that it's not for the faint hearted although you'll loose a stone or two easily


I there's a few others i can think of aswell that work well, off to sweat it out on the treadmill for an hour.


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

i tried this reboot last year before an op and lost over a stone in 30 days. since then iv lost alot more. i watched this that gave me the kick up the rear.

http://www.rebootwithjoe.com/






ok it 97 minutes long but well worth the watch.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Good watch, fast forwarded some bits, the difference with the truck driver was incredible. 

Not one to try this juicing but I think I should be increasing my vegetable intake again, I've gone off the wagon in the last few months. 

It's right! Lifestyle and wealth always seems to come before health. But what is wealth and lifestyle without good health? Back on it! From today!


----------



## alphaj12 (Feb 17, 2011)

Another vote for myfitnesspal, I've lost nine pound in about 6-7 weeks and I am not particularly overweight(34" waist at six feet tall). It just makes you realise what you shouldn't be eating. Scan the barcode of what you're about to eat and see the calories/fat etc. Stopped me eating pork pies from day one.

I started the gym at the same time so that will have helped but the app is a good guide.


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

I bounce in and out of what my wife loving calls the "caveman diet". I think I've heard that name elsewhere too. Cut right down on processed carbs, pasta, bread etc (to say I have none is a lie but I really do try to avoid them, hard but doable-ish) and eat lots of lean meat and fruit and veg. Less so on the fruit as they contain fructose, but better that than a choc bar. You get the carbs you need from some naturally occurring in the veg, e.g. peppers, carrots, orange/apple juice etc. Also, avoid dairy apart from skimmed or semi skimmed milk. Oh and if you can cut down on booze, that will help greatly.

If I start to get overweight I do this, or at least lean towards this way of eating, think intelligent nutrition and things balance out again. Not easy, eating well rarely is cos lets face it all the tasty food is bad for you LOL!, there are clearly exceptions to this. It's a mindset thing as well. You wouldn't expect your car/bike/lawnmower etc to run well if it was constantly over fuelling, so why do we think it's OK for us?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

hulla the hulla said:


> I bounce in and out of what my wife loving calls the "caveman diet". I think I've heard that name elsewhere too. Cut right down on processed carbs, pasta, bread etc (to say I have none is a lie but I really do try to avoid them, hard but doable-ish) and eat lots of lean meat and fruit and veg. Less so on the fruit as they contain fructose, but better that than a choc bar. You get the carbs you need from some naturally occurring in the veg, e.g. peppers, carrots, orange/apple juice etc. Also, avoid dairy apart from skimmed or semi skimmed milk. Oh and if you can cut down on booze, that will help greatly.
> 
> If I start to get overweight I do this, or at least lean towards this way of eating, think intelligent nutrition and things balance out again. Not easy, eating well rarely is cos lets face it all the tasty food is bad for you LOL!, there are clearly exceptions to this. It's a mindset thing as well. You wouldn't expect your car/bike/lawnmower etc to run well if it was constantly over fuelling, so why do we think it's OK for us?


Pretty much what I do! Combined with the knowledge of myfitnesspal its easier than you think to stay under your allowance cutting out large portions of the foods you mentioned.


----------

